# Jens Meiners: The Sportback and Sedan for MY2014



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

From today's Car and Driver. Take it for what it is worth:

http://blog.caranddriver.com/the-next-gen-audi-a3-the-body-styles-well-get/

"_ The new model will be offered as a five-door hatchback called Sportback, as a four-door sedan, and possibly as a convertible down the road."_

"_The sedan will come in a number of flavors: a 2.0-liter turbocharged four-cylinder producing roughly 220 hp, a 2.0-liter TDI with around 140 hp, an S3 Quattro with 300 hp, and an RS3 Quattro model with a turbocharged straight-five that will make close to 400 hp"_


----------



## YBL8 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Specifics*

This is getting rudiculous! I need dates, dates, dates. I need pictures of this car and more importantly, I need to know where the RS3 is going to be priced at. Would someone put me out of my misery?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

YBL8 said:


> This is getting rudiculous! I need dates, dates, dates. I need pictures of this car and more importantly, I need to know where the RS3 is going to be priced at. Would someone put me out of my misery?


Here's my speculation: 

We get an A3 reveal at the Los Angeles Autoshow at the end of next month. The Gyor, Hungary factory is slated to produce "An A3 variant". The factory is set to begin volume production in early May, 2013. While not explicitly stated, my bet is that Gyor will produce the A3 sedan. This would put product on the ground in the United States by around July, 2013 as a 2014 model.

I wouldn't be surprised if we see an S3 sedan introduced either simultaneously or at either the Detroit Autoshow in January or at Geneva in March. We'd probably see that 5-6 months after the A3 sedan, maybe December/January '13-'14. There's always the chance for a simultaneous launch, too.

As for an RS3 sedan, I wouldn't expect to see that for at least another two, maybe three years, all depending on how A3/S3 sedan sales go. 

For powertrains I would bet that we'll see the following at launch:

A3 2.0T 220hp 6MT FWD
A3 2.0T 220hp S-Tronic FWD
A3 2.0T 220hp S-Tronic Quattro

S3 2.0T 280hp 6MT Quattro
S3 2.0T 280hp S-Tronic Quattro

I'd expect diesels to filter in at some point, followed by the Sportback in 2014 or thereabouts.

As for photos, it's going to look pretty much like the A3 Concept from Geneva, sans the carbon fiber bits, the recessed door handles, 20" wheels and the fancy side mirrors. Otherwise, proportions will be virtually the same, along with the cockpit.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

That article does make it seem likely that we will get the SportBack. That car would potentially fit with my lifestyle and possibly keep me in the Audi family.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

this article gives me the impression that this author is cobbling together already existing information from internet. that is, he's simply guessing.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

Travis Grundke said:


> From today's Car and Driver. Take it for what it is worth:
> 
> http://blog.caranddriver.com/the-next-gen-audi-a3-the-body-styles-well-get/
> 
> ...


From the same article:

"_The five-door Sportback is likely to arrive in turbo-four form–only; don’t expect an oil-burning five-door A3_."


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

kevlartoronto said:


> this article gives me the impression that this author is cobbling together already existing information from internet. that is, he's simply guessing.


When it comes to the Sportback they've been all over the map. First it isn't coming at all. Then maybe as hybrid and electric only. Then hybrid, electric _and_ diesel. Now no diesel.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Well at least AofA has a few more weeks to get their act together!


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

If I was them I would let the speculation go on for many more months. If they don't need to make a public decision than why should they? People talk about this speculation far more than what they talk about once the decisions are made.

I also don't see any reason they have to make a public (or private) decision by the time any of the shows come around. Once they show the A3 Sportback or Sedan they still don't have to say what powertrain they will come with.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

dmorrow said:


> If I was them I would let the speculation go on for many more months. If they don't need to make a public decision than why should they? People talk about this speculation far more than what they talk about once the decisions are made.
> 
> I also don't see any reason they have to make a public (or private) decision by the time any of the shows come around. Once they show the A3 Sportback or Sedan they still don't have to say what powertrain they will come with.



man...you are a kill joy


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> For powertrains I would bet that we'll see the following at launch:
> 
> A3 2.0T 220hp 6MT FWD
> A3 2.0T 220hp S-Tronic FWD
> ...


I think this is pretty dead on - speculation of course, but anyone care to guess the difference engine wise between the A3 and S3? 

Is it K03 vs K04 like in the past pretty much? (too many examples to list)


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

dmorrow said:


> If I was them I would let the speculation go on for many more months. If they don't need to make a public decision than why should they? People talk about this speculation far more than what they talk about once the decisions are made.
> 
> I also don't see any reason they have to make a public (or private) decision by the time any of the shows come around. Once they show the A3 Sportback or Sedan they still don't have to say what powertrain they will come with.


Because people will move on to something else in the meantime and not necessarily an AUDI.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Ah Travis - I hope you're right. But the cynic in me thinks the S3 won't happen for a year. When the Diesel Sportback rolls out.


----------



## Pathfinder2041 (Sep 20, 2003)

Want RS3 sportback.... will drive B7 S4 until it gets here... on pins and needles until it's announced!!


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Pretty sure this isn't a repost, so enjoy! 

I :heart: S3

http://www.audi.com/com/brand/en/models/a3/s3.html


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Sedan will be slightly taller than the concept sedan. Sielaff told me that.

I've heard alternative drivetrains for Sportback. I think though that Sportback is being more seriously considered... so maybe broader range than that. Audi would be silly not to do TDI IMHO.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> Sedan will be slightly taller than the concept sedan. Sielaff told me that.
> 
> I've heard alternative drivetrains for Sportback. I think though that Sportback is being more seriously considered... so maybe broader range than that. Audi would be silly not to do TDI IMHO.


I have to imagine that the sedan will follow a similar roofline/profile to the Sportback's four-door design. My understanding (potentially wrong) is that the sedan shares no sheet metal with either the 3-door or 5-door, but I have to imagine that the overall height and width will be similar.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

I returned from Spain yesterday and saw 3 door A3's along with 4 other Audi models (Allroad's etc.)headed to a dealer on a delivery truck, also saw one in a dealer showroom in Madrid and at a display in the airport so they are already in dealers in Europe (also saw quite a few A1's and Q3's in the wild which really pissed me off:banghead


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

NY_Avant said:


> I returned from Spain yesterday and saw 3 door A3's along with 4 other Audi models (Allroad's etc.)headed to a dealer on a delivery truck, also saw one in a dealer showroom in Madrid and at a display in the airport so they are already in dealers in Europe (also saw quite a few A1's and Q3's in the wild which really pissed me off:banghead


you can make do with the current 8P until the new one arrives. What are you doing in spain? meeting Dr Ferr4ri?


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

LWNY said:


> you can make do with the current 8P until the new one arrives. What are you doing in spain? meeting Dr Ferr4ri?


 Funny Ling ! 
I have a Golf TDI now, I'm looking down the road to replace our Q5 and the new A3 Sportback is on top of the short list unless we get the Q3 the here. I'm also hoping we get start/stop function which after renting cars in Europe a few times completely makes sense for city driving. We are planning on European delivery on the next car, pick up in Germany drop off in Madrid

Short list

2014 Q3 (if we get it)
2014 A3 Sportback (TDI or Quattro)
2014 BMW X-1 (if Audi fails to bring the above)


----------

